# Add 500GB memory to the Fire.



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I mentioned this in another thread and I was able to ascertain that this will work with the Fire, as it does with my Ipad. It will effectively add 500 GB of non cloud storage to the Fire. It is the GoFlex Satellite and it works perfectly on my Ipad. I have hundreds of additional movies and photos that act just like they are in Ipad memory.

This is a physical drive that I can quickly copy anything I want to it. It doesn't have to be from any one vendor, and takes about 2 seconds to add whatever I want. It is a physical drive that broadcasts wirelessly. Instead of connecting to a wifi, you connect to this (it looks like another wifi to the Ipad or Fire). There is an app for the ipad that lets you use this as if it was additional memory. You can access anything on its 500GB, and you can quickly add or delete anything just like with any drive. I have just discovered that it should also work on the Fire.

I assume that if this sells well, they will come out with larger drives over time. I can't see any technical reason why they couldn't have a 1T or 2T model. It will also work for several hours on battery, so you can take it with you on a trip if you want (it is small).

Steve


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

sold by amazon too


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for the info!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Very useful information!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very interesting concept; the reviews seem to be mixed & OP seems to have his working with an Apple product. Sounds like those with less than stellar reviews might be trying to use it with a non-Apple product; I'll definitely keep an eye on this as the technology develops.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a note - I have used this with my Ipad for several months now and it has worked perfectly except that once every movie or two I may get a one half second glitch (like a frozen stop). It is very quick and hardly noticeable, and occurs infrequently. I have not experienced the "studdering" that one reviewer mentioned in his Amazon review. Since the fire has so little memory (as compared with the Ipad), I think this will be even more important for me, and it seems the same unit will broadcast to both the Ipad and the Fire at the same time, so I can easily switch back and forth. I'm even thinking of getting a second one so that I can keep more of the old TV shows that I like. I would just switch the log in from whichever drive I wanted to use.

Steve


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you think the Kindle Fire can connect to two wi-fis at once, or would you have to switch back and forth between the satilite and your home wi-fi?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Lambert said:


> Do you think the Kindle Fire can connect to two wi-fis at once, or would you have to switch back and forth between the satilite and your home wi-fi?


I read in one of the reviews that it could not connect both to this drive & an external wifi; has to be one or the other


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Until the Fire actually ships, we won't really know if this drive will work with it.  

If it does, it's a good thing fore people who want more local memory.  

For me, I think it's a bit pricey and I don't think I'll have the need.  Still, I'm happy to know the option exists if I find I do need it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It was just on sale on Woot within the last two weeks...I believe

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lambert said:


> Do you think the Kindle Fire can connect to two wi-fis at once, or would you have to switch back and forth between the satilite and your home wi-fi?


I'm sure you can only do one at a time. This drive will appear in you list of wifi access points. You click on this one and you are in this drive, you click on your normal wifi and you're back into that.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So, does anyone now know how or whether this works with the Fire?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> So, does anyone now know how or whether this works with the Fire?


I just checked the customer reviews for it on Amazon. The most recent says to hold off on buying it now.


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Goflex and I can verify it works with the fire. Shows up on wireless list. Click connect. Open browser and watch movie. As long as not too far away streams very well. Can also connect up to 3 users at same time. Can also transfer content. Loaded it up before we left on vacation and have 250 gb of movies to watch


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Neon8 said:


> I have a Goflex and I can verify it works with the fire. Shows up on wireless list. Click connect. Open browser and watch movie. As long as not too far away streams very well. Can also connect up to 3 users at same time. Can also transfer content. Loaded it up before we left on vacation and have 250 gb of movies to watch


So no special app or sofware specifically compatible with the Fire is required? That would be sweet!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought this because it had better reviews. I like the GoFlex too. But I haven't tried it yet. I can test it out and report back on how it works with the fire.

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Wi-Drive-Portable-WID-32GBZ/dp/B00576APEI/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321926745&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> I bought this because it had better reviews. I like the GoFlex too. But I haven't tried it yet. I can test it out and report back on how it works with the fire.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Wi-Drive-Portable-WID-32GBZ/dp/B00576APEI/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321926745&sr=8-1-fkmr0


I'd be interested to learn how the Kingston Wi Drive works with the Fire. Everything in the description talks about Apple products.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Neon8 said:


> I have a Goflex and I can verify it works with the fire. Shows up on wireless list. Click connect. Open browser and watch movie. As long as not too far away streams very well. Can also connect up to 3 users at same time. Can also transfer content. Loaded it up before we left on vacation and have 250 gb of movies to watch


Thanks for that. Is it easy to transfer files from Goflex to Fire?


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

monkeyluis said:


> I bought this because it had better reviews. I like the GoFlex too. But I haven't tried it yet. I can test it out and report back on how it works with the fire.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Wi-Drive-Portable-WID-32GBZ/dp/B00576APEI/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321926745&sr=8-1-fkmr0


This only has 32gb for $99 vs 500 gb Goflex for $199.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My boss lives and dies by his GoFlex Satellite for his tablet.  Says it has some issues now and again, but as a whole, he would be lost without it.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Carol Collett said:


> I'd be interested to learn how the Kingston Wi Drive works with the Fire. Everything in the description talks about Apple products.


Trying to figure it out. I found this:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kingston.widrive&feature=search_result

and this:

http://www.kingston.com/support/Wi-Drive/pdf_files/WiDriveManualforAndroid_Beta.pdf


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Interesting....looks like it should work. You'll come back with a review, right?


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Carol Collett said:


> Interesting....looks like it should work. You'll come back with a review, right?


Of course.

I tried it on my iPad and it works flawlessly, I was even able to open a Mobi file (using "Open in...", then selecting the Kindle app), I suspect it will be similar on the Fire. I just need to figure out how to get the app on there. I'm not as familiar with Android, so I need to learn how to side load the app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> I'm not as familiar with Android, so I need to learn how to side load the app.


On the fire there's a setting under 'device' that allows you to load from unknown sources. If you have that turned on and then navigate to the site in the browser it should work to download directly. Or d/l it to you computer, connect up via USB and copy and paste. . . but I'm not sure if there's a specific folder it should go into.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the fire there's a setting under 'device' that allows you to load from unknown sources. If you have that turned on and then navigate to the site in the browser it should work to download directly. Or d/l it to you computer, connect up via USB and copy and paste. . . but I'm not sure if there's a specific folder it should go into.


Ok I'll try it. The only place I found the app was in the android MP. Not sure how to download from there.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> Ok I'll try it. The only place I found the app was in the android MP. Not sure how to download from there.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Once you enable allowing apps from outside sources, then from yourbrowswer, go to the GetJar site & install that app; then from GetJar you can search for other apps and when you click on them to install, they should just open up.


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

There is interesting review of both Goflex and the Kingston on

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4706/understanding-wireless-storage-kingston-widrive-and-seagate-goflex-satellite


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Very interesting new product that will make any USB drive able to connect wirelessly to tablet devices. Called Cloudftp

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/125911486/cloudftp-wirelessly-share-any-usb-storage-with-ipa


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I wanted to let you know that the Wi-Drive app worked awesome on the Kindle Fire. Someone helped me over at the Mobile Read forums and I wanted to post the thread here:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158054

I was able to access a movie on the Wi-Drive with absolutely no problem and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> I wanted to let you know that the Wi-Drive app worked awesome on the Kindle Fire. Someone helped me over at the Mobile Read forums and I wanted to post the thread here:
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158054
> 
> I was able to access a movie on the Wi-Drive with absolutely no problem and it worked flawlessly.


Thanks for the update and for the info from mobile read. Glad it worked. Definitely something to think about.


----------

